# PDS Aldea Showtime dressage saddles



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

bumpity bump - anyone??


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

nobody?? really?? :'(


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The pommel looks like it would work for moderate warmblood withers. You may need one with more cut back. Look at some of the Passiers to get an idea.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i have a kieffer aachen II with the cutback head but there's not enough shoulder or spine clearance. the passiers that i've seen are the same way (had one at the barn this week that another boarder had on trial). :/


----------

